# Carbonio Cold Air Intake Buyer's Guide



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

Today’s 2.5L Rabbit/Jetta owner has many intake options for their car. There’s little doubt that the cold air intake system is the best bang for the bolt-on buck with all available intakes are under $300. This makes adding an intake a fun affordable modification that most enthusiasts can install themselves with basic tools and a little patience. Futrell Autowerks as your official 2.5L forum sponsor is dedicated to bringing you only the very best in offerings for your Rabbit/Jetta, with that we’ve chosen the Carbonio Cold Air Intake as our official choice for the highest quality best performing 2.5L intake system.








Here’s why we’ve chosen the Carbonio System, broken down by features and product facts, If you’re familiar with Futrell Autowerks or trust our decision to offer this as our premier cold air intake you can Click Here to order a Carbonio system now, if you’re unsure of our decision read on for more in-depth info. Futrell Autowerks is dedicated to serving our customers both in our local markets and via the internet. We’re focused on only delivering the very best to our customers, both in performance and daily driver reliability. If in doubt about a product for your car, rest assured we would not sell it if it would lead to reliability issues or irreversible modifications upon install. When you reach the level of performance upgrades that require permanent modification we’ll always make you aware ahead of time, not post sale.

***The Carbonio system is a true cold air intake, with a no compromises install (eg you don't have to cut and lengthen the factory MAF wires like some other kits) making it 100% reversible
***The Carbonio kit has been on the market longer than any other intake, they pioneered the way that others have simply followed.
***Carbonio manufacturers intakes and intakes only, they know intakes better than anyone else; it’s what they specialize in.
***We've sold over 100 2.5L intakes since its release and aside from a support back revision early on the very few issues we've encountered have been from installation error and easily corrected by the end user.
***You WILL NOT experience any check engine lights related to the intake if it’s properly installed, guaranteed. 
***Also know that you will receive similar if not identical car/car gains with ANY cold air intake (not short ram) on the market: Reason being the air into the MAF has to be limited to avoid causing the ECU to run lean, there's no way around this so maximum power is limited as a result. The Carbonio system is designed to provide the maximum gains allowable without causing the afore mentioned CEL, which is caused by too much air volume, simply put there is no way to get more gains than what the ECU will allow the system to produce from the additional air flow. 
***Affordability, While not the cheapest system on the market its not the most expensive either, with Carbonio you’re paying for a quality product properly engineered and developed, the only thing that has been updated on the kit since its release last April has been a support bracket and auxiliary installation hardware (both were upgraded to better components)
***All Carbonio intakes sold through Futrell Autowerks can be tapped for the air intake sensor at the customer’s request for no additional charge, allowing you to completely remove the stock airbox system. A OEM New Beetle 2.5L engine cover can be sourced from us to provide a cleaner looking engine bay, or you can simply run without the airbox/cover.
***You will receive complete easy to follow instructions with your intake and even supplemental instructions from Futrell Autowerks if we tap your intake for the air temp sensor, or you purchase a New Beetle engine cover from us. You can also receive free & knowledgeable technical support via email or by phone during normal business hours.
*ORDER YOUR SYSTEM TODAY FOR ONLY $279*

Shown here is the Carbonio system with the stock airbox in place








Shown here with no airbox 








Shown here with the new Beetle engine cover 








The view from the bumper








The Carbonio system also works with the OEM foglight kit without modifications









A Cold Air Intake may hands down be the biggest bolt on gain for the car, while the exhaust absolutely frees up top-end power the intake freed up power everywhere and sounds awesome, the car now has two distinct notes going for it, the exhaust, and the intake! Clips feature our 07 Project Rabbit also equipped with Techtonics 2.5” dual Borla stainless exhaust system
You can listen to our sound clips here:
_Please Right Click & Save Files As .AVIs_
Drive by
In Car
How To Purchase:
We’ve made ordering as easy as it can be, simply click here to order: 
Alternately you can call us toll free within the United States at 866 899 3757, Sorry we do not ship outside of the United States
*Frequently Asked Questions Taken From Discussions Here on the VW Vortex:*
Question:_How long does it take to install, are any special tools required?_
Answer:*Install time can vary by your skill level and working conditions, typically the home installation takes under two hours, at our shop we bill the install at one hour and it takes about an hour to fit and properly adjust the system. Small wrenches and Torx bits are required for the install*
Question:_Have there been many CEL's reported on the model with the pre-tapped air sensor, and is it true (I read this about one of the cold air intakes not sure if its yours, VF, or ABD) that there is a spot where the intake cracks in half one of the clamps or something._
Answer:*When properly installed you will not have any intake related check engine lights, if improperly installed you will, if in doubt have a shop install it. The early version of the support bracket to the frame rails might be the failure you’re talking about, Carbonio has since switched to a steel bracket and if you have an earlier intake with the aluminum bracket and it breaks they replace it for free.*
Question:_What is the advantage and disadvantage between the more expensive Evo air short ram intake_ 
Answer:*There is no advantage to short ram other than possibly an easier install, a cold air intake provides maximum cold air into the intake, all cold air intakes for the 2.5L intake are restricted and will provide the same gains, a short ram system will not.*
Question:_I’ve heard the intake pipe rubs on the headlight and can cause the piece to break_
Answer:*When properly installed it won't rub, also we've never had to replace a main piece from rubbing, or received a phone call or complaint email about the rubbing. All it takes with the Carbonio is to properly install the intake, make your final adjustments before tightening the system up and you'll have a trouble free intake that will last the lifetime of the vehicle.*
Question:_Will the cold air intake cause my engine to hydrolock if the system sucks in water?_
Answer: *Very Very unlikely, you would have to be submerging the filter in standing water of 6”-12” in order to even began to cause the system to ingest water into the motor. The Carbonio system is also designed with an expansion port (the bulge you see in the Carbon fiber piece) for water to pass through this piece would require a near deliberate attempt to suck water into the motor, one scenario of accidentally ingesting water would be attempting to drive through a flooded out road, regardless of intake you should never attempt to drive through a flooded out road in any non-offroad designated vehicle. Its highly unlikely any enthusiast would find himself in this situation as long as he/she is aware of their surroundings. The system is well designed and well protected for heavy rains, normal standing water and snow.*
The Carbonio is the best intake on the market for the 2.5L period.
The Futrell Autowerks Team 



_Modified by Futrell Autowerks at 5:43 PM 1-4-2008_


----------



## Futrell Autowerks (Jan 15, 2002)

*New Beetle Engine Covers*

Wrap up your install with a *New Beetle 2.5L Engine Cover $82* 
_Provides a cleaner look by removing the unused stock airbox/engine cover and associated plumbing_ 









The Beetle 2.5L engine cover is a direct fit replacement to the stock airbox and can be used with the Carbonio intake. Provides a clean finish to any intake upgrade, paintable for customization, OEM fit for the highest quality.
Get it with your Carbonio Intake Order for no additional shipping charges!
Order The Carbonio Intake With the New Beetle Engine Cover Using This Buy It Now Button

_This cover is also customizable and you can paint it in any number of schemes including partial color matching, blacking out the runners, just painting the center section, etc – lots of cool possibilities making your install uniquely yours. Here we’ve photoshopped some possible color combos. Please note we do not offer customized covers._



















_Modified by Futrell Autowerks at 5:45 PM 1-4-2008_


----------

